# Anyone going out 1- 15?



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

Im going to check out mogadore in the morning,


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Let me know if you find ice. I just got into Cleve from Las Vegas. Need a shanty fix!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Will take a ride around PLX to check out the ice conditions. If we have ice, I'll hit the afternoon/early evening bite.


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

Clrd too sketch at the shore. Didn't brave out there


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Gonna check OSP around 11am. Yesterday I walked halfway out , shoreline ice was bad. Didn't fish but gonna today if it is safe.


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

Gentlemen, I don't know for sure but my guess is that you would have a better chance of looking for what channel the Browns are playing their Playoff game today than finding good ice on our lakes to fish around here today... NOT..!!!!


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

I'm on 3 1/2 of clear ice, near golf course at OSP


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Haha, first fish was a perch


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

There you are!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Sunday Morning: 1/15/17
Nimmy C1 - 25% Open
Nimmy C5 - Ice Covered, but unsafe

OSP: Shoreline Ice is bad. 3 punches with a Spud Bar & I was thru

North: Ice Covered, but unsafe

East: Ice Covered, but unsafe.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Great pic keepinreal


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

You guys better get on the ice if you can. Ill have the boat on plx next weekend


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Hey bobberbucket, your friend is out here waiting to eat your little fish


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I just don't think I would trust the ice after all the warm weather we've had lately. so venture out at your own risk. fishing just ain't worth risking my life.
sherman


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

guppygill said:


> View attachment 227735
> Hey bobberbucket, your friend is out here waiting to eat your little fish


Show the poor guy some love! I may come feed him in the morning.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

While there is a lull in the dink fishing, just want to show how I have my fish trap pro set up. Fl 20 vex with a marcum camera, led lights on poles, dome light, corner tray and an electronics box


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

So far 10 eating sized gills, bunch of dinks, 3 crappies, and one perch


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

guppygill said:


> View attachment 227757
> So far 10 eating sized gills, bunch of dinks, 3 crappies, and one perch


I hope the bird has a belly full of dinks!


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

He does, he's getting fatter by the minute


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

Was there till 5:30 for 2 hours. I'll be there tomorrow early for a few hours before work. It was nice to meet you Trapperjohn!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

MOBIL4 said:


> Was there till 5:30 for 2 hours. I'll be there tomorrow early for a few hours before work. It was nice to meet you Trapperjohn!
> View attachment 227775
> View attachment 227776


Nice mess of perch!


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

nice meeting you too, you can bet that i'll have my jiggin' rap's with me today. wish i'd kept count of how many I threw back,


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice to meet you Mobil4 and trapperjon! I kept these yesterday, had to quit at 10 but had a nice lunch! Not so great last night, only kept 3


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

swone said:


> View attachment 227798
> Nice to meet you Mobil4 and trapperjon! I kept these yesterday, had to quit at 10 but had a nice lunch! Not so great last night, only kept 3


i'll be back at it this afternoon, hoping that this front moving in will have them feeding,


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

On 4" here... dinks.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

3 of us ended up with some keeper crappie, gills, and cats. Not a lot but still a good time. Weeded thru the dinks. We'll get em next time guys.... round 3.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Eric ( Bigeyurk25 ) with a few nitebite crappie.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

We were headed out but turned back and went home. Didn't feel safe on the ice. I would hit it with the spud and watch the bottom pop out. Way to soft of ice for me


----------

